# My Bella is not doing well.



## bellas-mom (Nov 2, 2015)

So a little history. All three dogs are on free feed in the house. 6 Weeks ago bella had a couple days where all she wanted to do was lay in my sons bed and drink water. Thought oh maybe she didnt feel. On the 2nd day I put food in his room and locked the other dogs out. She didnt touch it... I went and got some canned food and she scarfed that down. So I fed her that for a couple days till she started eating dry food again. Thought all was well. 

Me and my husband left for a week the kids tended to the dogs while were gone a week on buisness, when we got home she was completly thin and wouldn't eat anything. We rushed her to the vet she had lost 26 pounds since her last visit. He ran some tests and said she had whip worms. Dont know where they came from but anyway we treated for that. He said she would be better in a couple days. Two weeks later were having to force feed her and the vet is doing another round of treatment. Im so scared shes withering away to nothing.... Shes still happy and everything but so uncoordinated now and weak. 

My question to you guys. Can a dog get so thin from not eating and just lose their appetite complelty? 

I found this forum while researching satin balls. Looks like they might give her a bunch of nutrition without her having to eat a bunch and she needs to put on weight. She looks so thin. 

Im so scared im gonna lose her. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Imhave no answers vut I am sorry this is happening to your dog. I hope they find something to make her healthy again really fast. I'll be sending good vibes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! 26 pounds is a lot of lost weight. Yes. The satin balls help add weight. I have had great success with two dogs who I just felt were too thin. I would offer her every fattening, delectable treat she finds interesting and do anything you can to get some weight on her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is your vet doing any other testing? there's a thread about a dog just diagnosed with addison's - while being treated for an obstruction. vets may have to look further than just the physical cause... hope yours is doing that.
best wishes for bella's full recovery.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Get a second opinion from another vet. Or push your vet. SOON. After treatment for the worms she should be recovering. Worms generally cause increased appetite. Depressed appetite should be investigated quickly. I hope in this case it is not too late. 
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

With two recent cases of Addisons described on here, both of them showing symptoms very similar to Bella and involving the same sort of change and stress, I think I would insist on my vet digging a bit deeper. It is an uncommon disease, so most vets won't see many cases, and is well known for being tricky to diagnose, but if she does not pick up very quickly I would get her tested immediately.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree regarding asking whether she should be tested for Addison's. So many similarities with cmarrie's case: change of routine, sudden, dramatic weight loss. I reminded my vet during our annual exam, to keep Addison's in mind for unexplained symptoms should they occur in the future. If it is just worms, Google the grain free recipe for satin balls. Hope Bella is feeling better very soon.


----------



## bellas-mom (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. If she doesn't pick up soon im definitely going to have her tested for that. I looked it up and it looks like it meets everything she has goin on.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - sending very positive vibes to you and Bella for a swift diagnosis and good outcome. 

Do keep us up to date won't you?? These threads are so useful for other members to learn from.

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Sending love and light to both Bella and you. Hugs all around, too. Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## bellas-mom (Nov 2, 2015)

Well I tried, but bella wont keep down the satin balls. Fed her one and a few minutes later she puked it up. Im gonna take her back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry that Bella is still doing poorly. I hope you can get some solutions at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am sorry Bella is not doing well. That is a lot of weight to lose and only to have had the vet find worms??? She should defiantly have labwork and x-rays taken. So many things have appetite loss as a symptom you really need to have a thorough work up done. Is she on Antibiotics? and appetite stimulant? Did she get fluids at the vet? 
I hope that tomorrow you get to the bottom of things and she is on the mend quickly!


----------



## bellas-mom (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you all for your support. Bella has crossed over the rainbow bridge. When we went to the vet they ran blood work and her kidneys were not working and her calcium was off the charts high. They put her on an Iv to reduce the calcium and some dialysis for the kidneys. After several days however she was not any better and was slipping in and out of consciousness. The vet was not optimistic about her recovery. We made the difficult choice to put her to sleep. Never an easy choice. We got the kids out of school and she laid with us in my lap as she went to doggy heaven. She will be loved and missed. Thanks again for all your well wishes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost Bella......my condolences.
Did you ever get a diagnosis? It sure sounds like an Addison's crisis gone bad........so so sorry.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I too am so sorry! I agree with Molly, sometimes vets just don't "get" the urgency of a situation!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Sleep well, little Bella.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am soo sorry you lost your precious girl! I had hoped to see a happy update that she was going to be on the mend! I am so glad that you were all able to be with her at the end. To be surrounded by the family that loves you is the best we can ever ask for! It is never an easy choice to have to make, they take a bit of our hearts with them when they go. I do hope that soon you will be able to smile when you hear her name!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost your little girl, but now she will playing with all her other playmates and not hurting. From my girl Bella, Cayenne and me


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so very sorry. Heartfelt condolences to you and your family. R.I.P. Sweet Bella.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this. The decision is awful but sometimes it is the last loving thing you can do for your beloved fur-baby. 

Sending very sincere condolences.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like to offer my sincere sympathies for your loss. Bella is lucky she had you to take care of her until the end.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So very difficult to say goodbye to our furbabies, but you saved her from further suffering. Hugs and prayers to you now.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sincere condolences. i am sure our dogs wait for us at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Bellas-mom, I'm so sorry you have lost Bella, and wish peace and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I, too, am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Bella.

Viking Queen


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of Bella.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Sometime euthanasia is the kindest thing we can do for our beloved pets, but it doesn't make it any less hard on us. At least she was with you and knew she was loved as she passed on.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am so very sorry about your loss of your beloved Bella. My heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, I'm so deeply sorry that you lost Bella. My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight. Rest in Peace, precious girl. :-(


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Bella was lucky to have such a loving family that cared so well for her up to her passing. My heart goes out to you at this sad time. May peace be with you before too very long. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this. I am so so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Bella!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

